# A little charcoal lighting tip



## kiska95 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi

Just a little tip I picked up at the BBQ champs in KC......................
For those of you struggling with lighting your charcoal try using Pringles or other, yes crisps! the oil in them burns very well n slow and will light any stubborn briquette


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 5, 2015)

Have you been on the Juice again? [emoji]127867[/emoji][emoji]127864[/emoji][emoji]127865[/emoji][emoji]127863[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2015)

Propane torches were made for lighting Smokers, I prefer to eat my Pringles!













16782185117_21fd9c5383_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 5, 2015


----------



## molove (Nov 5, 2015)

A heat gun gets charcoal lit in less than a minute, it's by far the best way I've used to light charcoal.

This is the one I use that cost a tenner













HeatGun.jpg



__ molove
__ Nov 5, 2015






http://www.screwfix.com/p/energer-2000w-heat-gun-240v/59740


----------



## mrvernall (Nov 6, 2015)

I use a chimney and one or two natural firelighters












20151031_170641.jpg



__ mrvernall
__ Nov 6, 2015


----------



## wade (Nov 7, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Propane torches were made for lighting Smokers, I prefer to eat my Pringles!


 Mapp gas does the trick for me - originally bought for Creme Brulee (no don't ask!)













Mapp Gas.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 7, 2015


















Blowtorch.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 7, 2015


----------



## bravemurphy (Nov 7, 2015)

I collect the inside of the toilet roll, stuff them in the chimney and off it goes


----------



## mrvernall (Nov 7, 2015)

bravemurphy said:


> I collect the inside of the toilet roll, stuff them in the chimney and off it goes Thumbs Up


 you must go through a lot of toilet roll hahaha  :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2015)

MrVernall said:


> I use a chimney and one or two natural firelighters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See all those flames, that's wasting fuel and heat. By loading your charcoal basket in the the smoker and lighting the fuel with a torch you will get a longer burn and you preheat the smoker. In my Mini-WSM when I used to use the chimney I would only get a 6-7 hour cook time and have to reload. Using the torch and lighting through my vents I know can get a 12-16 hour cook time depending on the weather.

The electric heat does work as long as you have a power source to plug it into. The places we camp there's no power and I don't believe in running a generator. So for me the best lighter is the torch.


----------



## alelover (Nov 7, 2015)

A weed burner works pretty well.


----------



## mrvernall (Nov 7, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> See all those flames, that's wasting fuel and heat. By loading your charcoal basket in the the smoker and lighting the fuel with a torch you will get a longer burn and you preheat the smoker. In my Mini-WSM when I used to use the chimney I would only get a 6-7 hour cook time and have to reload. Using the torch and lighting through my vents I know can get a 12-16 hour cook time depending on the weather.
> 
> The electric heat does work as long as you have a power source to plug it into. The places we camp there's no power and I don't believe in running a generator. So for me the best lighter is the torch.


 That is interesting. I have aways used a chimney as it is so easy. Also a lot of the flames you see in that picture are from the firelighters, but I can see what you're saying about losing heat. Maybe I will try a propane torch next time. Thanks


----------



## smokewood (Nov 9, 2015)

I adopted Steve's idea of placing the chimney on a single burner camping stove, it works every time.













411SibQtMvL._SY300_.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Nov 9, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 10, 2015)

smokewood said:


> I adopted Steve's idea of placing the chimney on a single burner camping stove, it works every time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes starts every time, would of posted that up but had no pictures!


----------



## kiska95 (Nov 10, 2015)

I do too it's just a tip if your stuck with no other means of lighting! Lol!


----------



## tombirmingham (Nov 10, 2015)

Ahh lighting inside the smoker, I use my chimney on the patio floor - didnt think of that one ! Good shout.


----------

